# Screencast of composing process...



## c0mp0ser (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought I would give my self about 8 minutes to write something as quickly as I could... 
I started with a quick leadsheet sketch of a makeshift theme, then took it from there.

Just thought it might be of interest to yous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGBfgaesP-4&fmt=22

UPDATE: and here's my template:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBB4Txnpl78&fmt=22

UPDATE: here's another short piece:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvQBpoh1N6I&fmt=22


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice production Mike. What screen capture and video edit software did you use?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that with us Michael. Your decisiveness is inspiring (as is your template!). The piece was cool too. 8)


----------



## MettaAudio (Feb 27, 2009)

That's awesome! I love watching other work. It's cool getting to see your setup too. Thanks so much for taking time to put this together.

Oh, and I'm jealous of your keyboard chops. I play euphoniium... which means your 7 1/2 minutes would take me 30.

Thanks so much. For selfish reasons, I encourage you to do some more!

Much metta,

John


----------



## c0mp0ser (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool! Thanks guys...

Sure, I'll make more... (things are kinda slow right now) :(

I use ScreenFlow for capturing the screen, it's the best one out there.


----------



## Justus (Feb 28, 2009)

Very inspiring, Mike!
Really nice sound, which reverb do you use?


----------



## Leon Willett (Feb 28, 2009)

That was great fun! Mike -- what's your set up? Do you have lots of servers, or are you managing to run all that on one computer? 

I have 6 servers and it sucks -- I'm looking at a building a mac pro to replace everything as soon as 64 bit is mature.


----------



## Blackster (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike !! Very cool. Looking forward to watching more of your videos !!! Really great !!


----------



## schatzus (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for that...
(Much to my dismay...my workflow is a little less..fluid...)
:D


----------



## Niah (Feb 28, 2009)

thank you for sharing this Michael o-[][]-o


----------



## c0mp0ser (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks!

Alex, yes, it's a midi controller. It called the Evolution UC-33e. Has a million knobs and faders, but ALL I ever use is CC#1, CC#7 and PAN


----------



## c0mp0ser (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, by the way, most of this template is hosted Bidule and the audio goes over rewire. Kinda like how Alex has his set up.
Right now I'm only using 1 PC for the Percussion.

Hmm... maybe that'll be the next Screencast.


----------



## Hal (Feb 28, 2009)

are you Danny ELfman...Show me ur face :D
very nice and very fast

one thing that is driving me crazy seems like you dont have any latency at all !? how is that
i mean am working at 1024 rarely on 512..never under that...256 is just in my dreams unless am playing a piano solo


----------



## c0mp0ser (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Hal, 

I have the buffer set to 512. That's as low as I can go with 11 instances of Altiverb and Bidule.

Mike


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a nice template!


----------



## cc64 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hal @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> are you Danny ELfman...Show me ur face :D



Danny Elfman is a great composer but not as good as Michael on the keys =o 

CC


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 1, 2009)

c0mp0ser @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Alex, yes, it's a midi controller. It called the Evolution UC-33e. Has a million knobs and faders, but ALL I ever use is CC#1, CC#7 and PAN



Ah cool and thanks!

Yeh most of the stuff has too many buttons anyway and mostly we end up using just three or so 

I would really like to get the Euphonics stuff soon, but I probably have to sell a few more tracks first ....


----------



## JB78 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very cool video Mike! 

Like Alex I also got inspired to improve my keyboard skills, your video really shows what a time saver that can be. 

Keep the vids coming o-[][]-o 


Best regards
Jon


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 1, 2009)

I've done a Screencast of my template before, but this is better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBB4Txnpl78&fmt=22


----------



## billval3 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry...I'm not understanding what the purpose of Bidule is... :oops:


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 1, 2009)

c0mp0ser @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> I've done a Screencast of my template before, but this is better:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBB4Txnpl78&fmt=22



Mike that is Great! You know I have asked about Bidule on few forums but not to many people even talk about it, yet there nicks are the Bidule forum asking questions.
It looks like Bidule is an amazing program. 
I wonder if it is people having trouble with it on PCs more then macs? Lot of people want to use it to host East West's PLAY libs on a single computer.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Mike,

really cool, thanks man!


If I may answer a few questions here 

@billval3: Basically think of Bidule as an app which can host like 2 GB of extra RAM - that's basically it if you see it only from the standpoint of how much RAM can you get on a single computer (although you can do so much more with it).

I was referred to Bidule by an RC guy and after I spent some time to get into it, I really don't wanna miss it anymore.

@dexterflex: I think you might get a few problems with all those gear and it depends on how much you use from which library. If you are using the whole cube plus the wordbuilder and the full choir of EWQLSC it might get a bit tight


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's another piece. I had no plan for this one... and you can kinda tell :? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvQBpoh1N6I&fmt=22


----------



## JMDNYC (Mar 2, 2009)

I find these really enjoyable. Please continue. 

I like that big template. I always set up each project from scratch. Maybe I'll make one like yours for idea sketching.


----------



## cc64 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Mike thanks for posting those Screencasts. Keep'em coming!

Great composing/Arranging chops too!

I wonder why do you use VSL ensemble through Bidule, wouldn't you get extra RAM access if VE were standalone since when we create an instance of VE in DP it gets created outside of DP thus giving an extra 2 or 3 gig of RAM. Is there an advantage to having VE in Bidule?

@ Alex Would you mind mentioning a few advantages of Bidule apart from the RAM thing?

TIA

CC


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 2, 2009)

dexterflex @ Mon Mar 02 said:


> Another Awesome video Mike. Just wondering about the UC-33e. Couldn't you just use the mod wheel and volume on the m-audio 88es keyboard you have? Or is their a benefit to that device?



Well, I have a Yamaha P88, which doesn't have a mod-wheel. In any case, it's better to have faders I think, for more detailed control. And so you can ride CC1 and CC7 at the same time.

@cc64: VSL Ensemble still runs as a separate application. Only the "Server Interface" thing is in Bidule and it references the separate VSL Ens application where the samples are loaded.


----------



## Musicologo (Mar 2, 2009)

This was most inspiring!! I've put it in my blog. I really liked it. :D 

Hope to see some more experiences and tutorials.


----------



## paoling (Mar 3, 2009)

What a marvellous musician you are! That's very interesting and I think that having a template like yours should be a terrific joy for composing.


----------



## paoling (Mar 3, 2009)

How do you use m-audio UC controller? I have bought one several years ago, but I didn't found a way to use it effectively.

Only for MW and Expression?


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, i have that controller. I just use CC1 and CC7 and Pan.
Once in a while I use CC11 or Breath, some samples use these.


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 3, 2009)

I have photon X25 it has this X axis thing that allows you to send 3 different controllers and use your hand I thought it would be cool to use this as CC7, CC11, at the same time. Hard to get used to I ended up going back to the modwheel. Tons of buttons on this thing! Another thing I thought would be coo is to use filter cut off, and some other effects sent to this axis on the Photon X25 for electronic styles. like sending all the distortions from Ohmforces Omicide to it and using your hand to control them all as you hit keys!*evil*

I am just using mod wheel and pitch bend. I don't have my KORE 2 set up right now! I should be using that all the time. I actually use the faders on my Roland XP-80 for CC7 and CC11.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 4, 2009)

StrangeCat @ Wed Mar 04 said:


> I have photon X25 it has this X axis thing that allows you to send 3 different controllers and use your hand I thought it would be cool to use this as CC7, CC11, at the same time. Hard to get used to I ended up going back to the modwheel. Tons of buttons on this thing! Another thing I thought would be coo is to use filter cut off, and some other effects sent to this axis on the Photon X25 for electronic styles. like sending all the distortions from Ohmforces Omicide to it and using your hand to control them all as you hit keys!*evil*
> 
> I am just using mod wheel and pitch bend. I don't have my KORE 2 set up right now! I should be using that all the time. I actually use the faders on my Roland XP-80 for CC7 and CC11.



Dunno if you are using Logic (I think Cubase doesn't have this) but you can MIDI learn all knobs, fader and moveable shit you have in there with every MIDI controller.

Just move a fader then hit Apple+L or Alt+K for shortcut menu and "learn" a controller to it.

I am also looking forward to the UCe 33 because you could assign those knobs to the internal Logic EQs for gain, frequencies and Q.
Its 24 knobs on there, so it should work for all 8 bands.

Also I could have sliders assigned to CC07, CC11 and all those additional things you need for VSL Ensemble (cell crossfade etc.)
I currently have the Axiom 25 and it doesn't really have faders, only a few knobs and it kinda hard to move knobs all the time for e.g. espression to control e.g. The Trumpet etc.


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 4, 2009)

I have Cubase 4...bummer. Luckly I have a UAD2 or I would really jealous of Logic it has the best effects built in!!!
I need reset up KORE2. KORE2 with BioMechnoids Absynth patches(Evil!)
The Photon 25X with that axis controller is a good idea. I guess it would like conducting by using it?


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 4, 2009)

Action music!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOsVNPMOYoo&fmt=22

Enjoy, 
Mike


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha Mike, you are really good. o-[][]-o Thanks for sharing.
What are those "BIG" brass and strings?


----------



## Justus (Mar 5, 2009)

It's great fun, I enjoy every single screencast of yours.


----------



## Shantar (Mar 5, 2009)

c0mp0ser @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Action music!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOsVNPMOYoo&fmt=22
> 
> ...



Hi. Thanks for posting those screencasts. I have a question though. I see you have a midi controller, a slider, set to control tempo. Does this work in realtime? What kind of controller is it? Automated?

Chris


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for another great video! I envy your piano skills and the speed you're composing! Respect! 8) 

Also, great template!

I hope others will follow your example in posting videos!

PS: I think you can post more than 10 minutes on vimeo.com. I'm not sure though.


----------



## erockrazor (Mar 5, 2009)

Hannesdm @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I hope others will follow your example in posting videos!



Ditto. It's quite interesting as an amateur to see how people can really do this and do it well. 

You put your sample collection to good use.

Thanks for posting your videos, Eric


----------



## Ed (Mar 5, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> What are those "BIG" brass and strings?



Sounds like Symphobia :D

Mike, these are really cool! Hope you do more  I also think you're a funny guy, I loled quite a few times :D


----------



## MettaAudio (Mar 5, 2009)

That's great! It's so interesting to see someone else work.

I like the stem bounce you do at the end. Does anyone know if there is an easy way to do that in Logic?

Thanks so much, c0mp0ser! Definitely inspiring!

Much metta,

John


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Yeah, re: bouncing. I just have each aux track bussed to its own stereo audio track in DP.
I'm using DP 5.13. Not quite ready to make the jump to 6.

Mike


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 5, 2009)

> I have a question though. I see you have a midi controller, a slider, set to control tempo. Does this work in realtime? What kind of controller is it? Automated?



It's a box that sends CC midi data in addition to the keyboard. Nothing fancy. Not sure what you mean about controlling tempo? I did none of that.

Mike


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Mike,

I've got a question. In bidule I can only choose Bidule 1-4 as MIDI-input device. Where do you find Bidule 5-11? _EDIT: Never mind this question, I figured it out._

And is it all hosted on 1 computer? (Except for the percussion as you mentioned before) If so, how come you don't hit the 2GB RAM limit?
What are your specs?

Thanks!


----------



## Shantar (Mar 5, 2009)

c0mp0ser @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> > I have a question though. I see you have a midi controller, a slider, set to control tempo. Does this work in realtime? What kind of controller is it? Automated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, my mistake.  I assumed you did set the tempo with the controller´cause you talked about setting the tempo and adjusted a slider shortly after. Would be a cool thing to do though.. BTW, you have an incredible cool and effective way of working. I see I can learn a great deal from these videos. Keep them coming! :D


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 5, 2009)

re "not quite ready to make the jump to 6" -- why so?


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 5, 2009)

ComposerDude @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> re "not quite ready to make the jump to 6" -- why so?


Cause 5.13 works just fine. It's rock solid. I know DP 6.02 just came out and some people are saying its good and solid... so maybe soon.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 6, 2009)

Ed @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> > What are those "BIG" brass and strings?
> ...



No I don't think so. There are a number of "Symphobia Brass" articulations and there are patches like "BIG 6Fhns LONG".

DP looks very egonomical. Mike, how big is your screen if I may ask?


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Fri Mar 06 said:


> Ed @ Thu Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 05 said:
> ...



Im sure he can answer for himself but which video are you looking at, and what time do you see Big strings and Big brass?


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 6, 2009)

> How long does it take for your template to load? Also you said you keep your percussion on a slave PC. Are you using midioverlan? And what soundcard are you using on the mac?



Takes 5 minutes or so? Yes, midioverlan to the slave PC. MOTU 2408 on the mac.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Mar 7, 2009)

Michael can you make a video where you audition vsl epic horns? Looked like you did legato straight away..didn't know it sounded that good


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Mar 7, 2009)

Great Videos, Thanks.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 7, 2009)

dexterflex @ Sat Mar 07 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Which VSL libraries are you using? Is it the old horizon/cube pro series or the new VI?



Just the VSL SE, and the single instrument download of Epic Horns.


----------



## P.T. (Mar 7, 2009)

"And is it all hosted on 1 computer? (Except for the percussion as you mentioned before) If so, how come you don't hit the 2GB RAM limit?
What are your specs?

Thanks!"

_________
The above is from an earlier post.

I am curious about how this works as well.
Does using Bidule get you around the 2gb limit and if so how is it set up?

A web link would be good if it is to involved to explain.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, missed that one.... you are still limited to 2GB, which is why you need to tweak the DFD settings to load more. This is mine.

http://cinesamples.com/tutorials/dfd.png


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting your videos Mike.

Great to see how you work. Wish I could do it that quick!!

Also learnt something new from your video...Octatonic scales...
Found your piano tutorials useful as well.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't use multiple mic positions. Just on the SAM True Strike. And those are not going through any altiverb. Is that your question?

Hey guys, 

This thread has definitely moved away from the realm of "Composition, Orchestration & Technique." Out of respect to VI Control, let's have technical questions posted in Sample Talk or Your Digital Audio Workstation. But if you have a technical question for me, just PM, I'd be happy to answer.

I'm really glad this thread has stirred such great interest!!

Mike


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah back to techniques....any other james newton howard tech's you use? That muted string tip was very useful.
Anything worth mentioning you've come up with yourself?


----------

